# August touring Scotland??



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Is August a good month for a 3 week tour of Scotland? When is the worse time for the midges/mossies and other nibbling insects near the Lochs? Is there a general work 'shut-down' period so all the native inhabitants are enjoying their lovely country making it incredibly busy? Sorry if I should have found this info on the forums already!!!  

Thanks
Anita


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi 

August is one of the worst month my experience is no later than May and no earlier than September, but if you go to the isles you can miss them.

Good luck and Best Regards
Broom


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

May into early June is generaly the best time. Many a time the first good hot spell occurs in May/June and the midges are hardly waking up yet. Once into July and August you are well into midge season although they are far less of a problem on the eastern half of the country. They are also fairly wimpy in that any wind above 5mph and they lay low. They do not seem to be in the least bit concerned about rain though.
The biggest problem with August is the pressure on available sites what with kids both north and south of the border on school holidays. There are however masses of good wild camps to be enjoyed up here though.

Bob


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We had 3 weeks last July/August in the Western Isles. Every time the rain stopped, luckily enough that wasn't very often, they attacked in great numbers.
The holiday was wonderful despite the midges and the rain!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Jumping in on this thread as it is of interest to me to.I am hoping to go to Scotland in august also ( the only time I can do it.kids you see :evil: ) and would like to go well educated before I do.Already got the green skin so soft,but whats best to put on a bite if you get one?Looking forward to the trip but not the time of year.  

steve


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Steve

Its not if you get bitten, its when you get bitten and its not what you put on the bites it its what you put down your throat which Scotland is known for.

It could be the best holiday you've ever had or it could be horrible

Hope you have a great time
Best regards
Broom


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

My experience of the midges / gnats / mossies in the west of Scotland last June was that I got bitten quite a lot especially on the legs and arms and came up in red lumps but actually that didn't bother me much: what was bothering is the millions of the little b....s swarming all over your face and in your hair every time you step out of the 'van and at least 50 million get in the 'van as you get out and another 50 mil get back in with you .......... but this doesn't happen all the time; it just depends; on what, I am unsure of ....

Harvey


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Everyone's right about the midges being a pain. I take anti-histamine pills as I get an alergic reaction to them. 

However, the school hols. are earlier than English ones. They tend to return in the last week in August so if you could bear to wait until the end of the month and the first week in Sept. then you might miss some of the midges and some of the crowds. Actually there is so much space up here the crowds only appear at very touristy bits. The rest is usually quite and lovely. 

There used to be "trades holidays" but with the demise of heavy industry they are in the main defunct, although old habits die hard and lots of people still stick to them. I think Glasgow "fair fortnight" is the last 2 weeks in July and ours in the south west follows a week later. I am sure others will be along to put me right if I have got it wrong!

Sue


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Hi scottish schools finish up for the holidays on 27th June and go back around 11th August although this may vary slightly depending on region.


----------



## thewaltons (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the replies. We are going to stick with the August date (if I get the time off work) and take plenty of mossie repellent. Really looking forward to it now. Just need to get planning a rough route of where we want to go. Maybe one of the snail trails from the motorhome magazine-anyone got any recommendations????


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Anita

Keep us all posted how you get on, I'am up there in May walking, hope all goes well for you

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Apart from the obvious - it's all nice  - don't discount the south west for a stop off on your way up or down. As for the rest of it, it's all so much personal preference, but I like the west coat round about Ardnamurchan and up to Skye. Then again we like Edinburgh for a change. The Fife coast with its small fishing villages are good. Grampians and the coast around Elgin are very scenic. . . . . . . and so on, and so on :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: 

Sue


----------



## 97339 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nothing will repel midges. Wear midge hats when they are really bad. Ordinary fly screens in motorhomes have too large a mesh, midges ge through, we bought real midge screen material and made our own screens to stick over windows. The midges wil manage to get through any minute gap beween window seals, stick tape over them. Don't put lights on until really necessary and only when you have curtained up.

Have a look at our Scottish holidays on VirtualTourist. Click on anywhere you fancy. Read the tips.Mostly wild camping.

http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/m/


----------

